# Bulgaria?



## nixxster123 (12 mo ago)

Hi 

Does anyone live in Bulgaria, or has done? I know there is a UK expat community there. We are looking to visit with a view to buying a holiday home, which we would retire to in a few years. Any tips?


----------

